# FS: Two Sony DirecTV receivers (SAT-A2)



## rcfuzz (Nov 20, 2001)

I have two Sony DirecTV recivers (SAT-A2) for sale $15 each or two for $25. They are in excellent condition and these feature RF remotes so you can change channels in another room. Local delivery or pickup only. I work in Manhattan so we can work somthing out. This is in or around Closter, NJ.

I also have a "Hughes DirecTV Receiver (GAEBOA) for $15 in perfect condition and an RCA DirecTV Satellite Receiver (DRD420RE) also for $15 and in perfect condition.

Send email to [email protected].


----------

